# small glass rod inside?



## Larisa W. (Jun 17, 2004)

Hmmm....

 We broke ground on a new garage, and the construction crew found a bottle about a foot below the ground.

 Measures 2 1/4", the seam stops below the lip, appears to be an applied lip. there is a small glass rod inside, unfortunately the rod is not complete....I assume it was attatched to the lid....

 perfume? iodine?

 any thoughts?


 Thanks,
 Larisa W.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Larisa,

 I think the bottle is too plain to be perfume. Iodine (or close facsimile there of)  would be a good guess. Maybe someone will know for sure. I know one thing.... I would halt construction on my garage for a few days! Or at least help the construction workers dig the dirt for the concrete pad![] Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm with Kelley- iodine or maybe Compound W.(wart remover.)

 KAT


----------



## Larisa W. (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi KAT!

 did they have compound W that long ago??

 there is a diamond on the bottom with the letter D inside, I assume diamond bottle co., but what year?

 Larisa W.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Larisa, my reference shows a D inside a diamond to be "Dominion Glass Company" Montreal, Quebec, and other locations. (1913- ??) Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## Bluebelle (Jun 17, 2004)

There was another topical antiseptic called Mercurochrome, that came in a little bottle with a rod, it went all the way  back to the 1920's - stinging orange stuff that Moms put on skinned knees etc - ouch! It was taken off the market sometime maybe 10-15 years ago, or whenever it was decided that anything with mercury in it was toxic, even though no bad effects had ever been reported about it specifically.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 17, 2004)

I remember that medicine well Bluebelle![:'(] I used to cringe every time my mom would tell me to go get that bottle. It stained your skin really bad too, as I recall. 
 Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## flasherr (Jun 17, 2004)

Would that glass rod been placed in cork or rubber I don't see any threads for a screw cap?
 Brian


----------



## Larisa W. (Jun 17, 2004)

Good point Brian!!

 there are no threads for a screw top.... cork maybe?

 The top end of the rod is definately broken off, it is not a rounded or smooth edge like the bottom...


 Hmmm...[8|]

 Larisa W.


----------



## old digger (Jun 17, 2004)

Some of the little glass rods had glass-tops, others rubber, maybe you need to dig around a little more, we've dug a few holes in our yard,yeh,I'm the one who said a little craziness might be involved in bottle digging, but I love it!!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 18, 2004)

Now, as I remember it, mercurochrome was the non-stinging antiseptic with the bright orange stain.

 Iodine had a darker stain on the skin, and it stung like fire.

 Compound W, I believe, is simply glacial acetic acid which has been included in the U. S. Pharmacopeia for a long time.

 ----------Harry Pristis


----------

